# Wo ist das Frontend der Desktopsuche bei KDE 4.2?

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Strigi und Nepomukkram nun laufen, er indiziert und macht und tut, doch was bringts, wenn ich nicht suchen kann? Ich habe mal im Konqueror strigi:// eingegeben: Er kennt das Protokoll nicht. Ein Plasmatool habe ich scheinbar auch nicht.

Also, wo und wie kann ich eine Suche starten, die diese tollen neuen Werkzeuge nutzt?

----------

## momonster

nepomuksearch:/foo ist das was du suchst.

Um nach Tags zu suchen: nepomuksearch:/hasTag:"foo"

----------

## py-ro

Oder ALT-F2 und Suchbegriff eingeben   :Razz: 

Py

----------

## flammenflitzer

Alt + F2  Das Suchfenster bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter. Suchbegriff und Enter öffnet ein leeres Browserfenster.

----------

## py-ro

Kein Enter

----------

